# Dadant ,Watertown Wi



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Placed order Tuesday at noon , at my door Wednesday [ i live about 5 hrs away].
Order was correct , lady taking order [ Kim ]was pleasant.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

